# International Basketball fan?!? Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's FREE!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Basketball fan, welcome to BBB.net, and its International Basketball message board! Any overseas (from us in the U.S.  ) basketball talk goes on here!

At BBB.net we are all about providing a mature enviroment, where someone will not be embarrased to access and view the site from work or home, with friends and family, where you can post about your favorite team(s).

My name is Peja Vu and I'm currently the Community Moderator of the Other Pro Basketball Division. If you have any questions, feel free to post here or 'Private Message' me by clicking the link here. 

The International board is happy to announce that Genjuro is the now the moderator, and he can be contacted by private message here.

For those whom still are browsing, sign up it's free.

Here is the link to get your free account. 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activiate it in the following emails. It's a quick 2 minute process. *For those whom are waiting longer for your emails, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*

Sign up and start posting!

:biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Euroleague Fans? NBDL follower? Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's FREE!*

what was wrong with other pro basketball??

NBDL is in the states...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Euroleague Fans? NBDL follower? Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's FREE!*



Ron Mexico said:


> what was wrong with other pro basketball??
> 
> NBDL is in the states...


We have a D League board now...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=488


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Euroleague Fans? NBDL follower? Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's FREE!*

We are going to go go more for foreign basketball in here. As Peja pointed out we have a D league board and it's been here for a few months now.


----------

